
Mourning My Lost Dark as a Blind Artist - prismatic
https://catapult.co/stories/column-blind-writers-notebook-on-blind-artists-and-mourning-the-lost-dark
======
dundercoder
I too am discovering the strange world of sightlessness. Charles Bonnet
Syndrome was a huge revelation that I wasn’t going crazy.

~~~
tarboreus
Good luck fellow traveler. It's a trip.

